# A Movie Every Classical Music Lover MUST see



## Serge

Ironweed.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093277/

May not be everyone's cup of tea, but what a grossly underrated - neglected almost - gem of a film with a subtle use of the classical music in it.

A star-powered cast, and look, there's even Tom Waits in there!

Wanted to recommend this for years, and myself must rewatch it asap.

Your turn!


----------



## Serge

For both the great "new" music and the film experiences, I can't recommend enough the two latest Paul Thomas Anderson's movies: *There Will Be Blood* and *The Master* featuring scores by Jonny Greenwood. Enjoy!


----------



## wrycker

Serge said:


> For both the great "new" music and the film experiences, I can't recommend enough the two latest Paul Thomas Anderson's movies: *There Will Be Blood* and *The Master* featuring scores by Jonny Greenwood. Enjoy!


Loved both, Serge! As big fan of Radiohead that I am, I was curious and I found both are really good movies. There Will Be Blood specially, best movie of 2007 and one of my favorites ever.


----------



## Serge

Yes, both such a stunningly beautiful movies with the great music being such an organic part of them! And also among my all time favorites.


----------



## Serge

_*Shutter Island*_ is an immensely rich movie experience both visually as well as auditory. An unforgettable story too, with top-notch acting from a stellar cast. One of my all time favorites. Highly recommended!


----------



## Morimur

How about Klaus Kinski's "Paganini". :tiphat:


----------



## Delilah

Thanks a lot for this, always actively looking for these kind of films! Recently watched Le Roi Danse and absolutely loved it! You should check it out if you haven't already!


----------



## matsoljare

This has to be essential.... only to laugh about all the inaccuracies!


----------



## Metairie Road

*Barry Lyndon* (1975)


----------



## Varick

matsoljare said:


> This has to be essential.... only to laugh about all the inaccuracies!


Wow, I never even HEARD of this movie. Was it bad, decent, good, great?

V


----------

